# 1991 300zx tt muffler question



## johng1027 (Nov 24, 2004)

Does anyone know of a better aftermaket muffler to use on a twin turbo? this car is new to me and i would appreciate some info. thanx


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

johng1027 said:


> Does anyone know of a better aftermaket muffler to use on a twin turbo? this car is new to me and i would appreciate some info. thanx



Apexi, Greddy, HKS, & Labree are some really good exhaust. When choosing a exhaust keep 3 things in mind.

1) Performance
2) Sound
3) Looks

Maybe not in this order.

Hope this helps


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

better aftermarket muffler?just go with the whole exhaust don't just buy mufflers


----------

